# Drywall In Under-Stair Storage



## bkeech (Jun 4, 2008)

It might be too late now, but the mechanical room should have been framed/layed out so that the furnace had the clearance it needed for servicing.


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

Is drywall your only option? What about screwed on metal, maybe with a layer of foam for fire-insulation?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Here where I am, the 5/8 " drywall would need to be taped and mudded to achieve the required fire-rating.
A "removable" drywall panel is out of the question.


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

In a different city, my code officer allowed me to knock a hole in drywall, and line both sides and the space between with site-bent metal. So I had 4" flanges for the pass through part nailed down to the wall on both sides, and a large flat piece screwed to the wall on both sides covering up the flanges. I think we caulked the pass thru part with hightemp caulk too. Anyway, that was for access to a drier duct from a bedroom closet. On the drier side, the flat piece was donut holed, so the alcove was open but lined with metal behind the drier. The flat part was solid on the bedroom side.

Will they let you do something with metal?

If worse came to worse, could you install a short fire-rated metal door in that framing?


----------



## golddog (Dec 9, 2009)

@bkeech: Tell me about it. It's a cookie cutter house that probably met the bare minimum code for clearances when framed in 1996 - you can get to the front obviously but you're not doing any work on the sides or the back unless you have a trained monkey (or access from where I need to put this drywall). It was framed/joined to the stairwell and the foundation on the other side so I didn't have an option to change it.

Just spoke w/code person, and as jlhaslip mentioned, she said tape and mud is the only thing that is gonna pass muster. No-go on other options such as foam, metal, etc. She did mention that code had changed to allow 1/2" under stairs now. Yay. Technically speaking, if someone needs to get back there that badly, cutting through a little drywall is probably the least of their problems so I suppose I'll just do what the Man tells me to.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Ummmm.......I think it's time to quit worrying about the drywall codes and start thinking about the FURNACE codes. IIRC, it reads something like "appliances must be accessible without removing permanent construction...":whistling2:


----------



## golddog (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah no kidding. At the time, this smaller municipality gave alot of latitude to builders - they were just happy to have the development (and associated fees and taxes) happening.

Technically speaking, the furnace *is* accessible...from the front...where all the important bits and pieces are. But it really is unacceptable how tight they have it packed in there. For example, when I replaced the furnace, it was not an option to go with a high efficiency model, or even to put a whole house filter in. And there's securing screws in the back that won't be accessible now w/out removing permanent construction. I guess they consider that the lesser of two evils over fire protection.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Ah...ok, then....at first I thought you meant the wall you plan to drywall is the only access.


----------

